

Harvest of Change – 360-degree video series - knowtheory
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/pages/interactives/harvest-of-change/

======
knowtheory
Looks like they wrote up a piece about how the project came together at
Poynter too:

[http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/mediawire/270633/news-
for...](http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/mediawire/270633/news-for-the-
minecraft-generation-gannett-experiments-with-virtual-reality/)

As per usual, the analysis by the biz folks at Gannett makes no sense:

 _> To help gauge reader reaction, Gelman said the Register may hold town hall
meetings or other events where Des Moinesers will be able to pass around
headsets and experience the farm tour. He said he’s especially interested in
hearing feedback on the presentation from the target demographic._

Because clearly it's Des Moinesers who are the ones curious what experiences
on a farm in the midwest are like.

~~~
adebarros
Given that the Register is a community newspaper and is publishing a five-part
series on the topic, we believe it's important to give their readers an
opportunity to experience the VR piece of it. Des Moines itself has a growing
tech scene and a different demographic than the parts of the state that grow
the food, so we expect there will be people there who will want a chance to
try it.

Also, we'll be doing demos at the Online News Association conference in
Chicago this week.

------
drprep
I don't have an Oculus, but the desktop experience consisted of wandering
around a 3D-rendered farm looking for icons. Is the Oculus experience any
different?

~~~
adebarros
If you don't have an Oculus, you can still download the complete experience
for PC or Mac and watch it as a 2D version. It includes 12 360-degree videos
and other discoverables.

------
bsimpson
> For a version of the experience you can view on your web browser, visit this
> page on a desktop computer.

> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; CrOS x86_64 5978.98.0) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like
> Gecko) Chrome/37.0.2062.120 Safari/537.36

WTF?

